# Homescreen Backups (NOVA Launcher / Stock?)



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I was wondering if anyone has a good solution for backing up your homescreen configurations so that you could restore after a wipe/ROM flash. I loved using Launcher Pro or another 3rd party launcher on my Bionic because you could do that, and I'd love to find a way to retain that option using the stock, or preferably Nova launcher on the Gnex. Obviously I don't want to use another launcher because I want to keep the ICS beauty on there. Also I've made great use of the awesome folder system we've got here, but it's going to be a huge pain to set back up my homescreens after flashing a ROM. So just wanted to know if anyone knew of an app or solution that will help out. I know Nova is technically still a beta so I guess its possible they will add that functionality in at some point... definitely need something now though. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

I remember reading earlier that titanium backup does back up your folders but i havent tried so myself


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has a good solution for backing up your homescreen configurations so that you could restore after a wipe/ROM flash. I loved using Launcher Pro or another 3rd party launcher on my Bionic because you could do that, and I'd love to find a way to retain that option using the stock, or preferably Nova launcher on the Gnex. Obviously I don't want to use another launcher because I want to keep the ICS beauty on there. Also I've made great use of the awesome folder system we've got here, but it's going to be a huge pain to set back up my homescreens after flashing a ROM. So just wanted to know if anyone knew of an app or solution that will help out. I know Nova is technically still a beta so I guess its possible they will add that functionality in at some point... definitely need something now though. Thanks in advance!


Titanium Backup will backup your app and data, and you can restore after and have the same home screen setup. I did that last night with Nova. Widgets aren't restored, which is an Android limitation.

System apps aren't restored by default byTibu, so make sure you back it up.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Titanium Backup will backup your app and data, and you can restore after and have the same home screen setup. I did that last night with Nova. Widgets aren't restored, which is an Android limitation.
> 
> System apps aren't restored by default byTibu, so make sure you back it up.


Ohh didn't think about that, that's a good idea. I'm usually very cautious about restoring with TiBu, try to only use it for games and non-system app data. You sure there won't be any problems restoring Nova as a system app with it's data? (and yes I flashed Nova, so its system now not just an .apk) Just like to be sure, always better safe than sorry









EDIT: I'm especially weary since I'd be restoring Nova's backup from system 4.0.2 to most likely 4.0.3... want to be sure there won't be any conflicts


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't worry too much about restoring Nova backups even though they're system. You should be fine. Of course make sure you have a fresh Nandroid until you trust it, but you should be just fine. Worst-case scenario, 1) make sure you don't delete the stock launcher, and 2) if you break Nova, go into Manage Applications and delete its data and you should be good as new.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Don't worry too much about restoring Nova backups even though they're system. You should be fine. Of course make sure you have a fresh Nandroid until you trust it, but you should be just fine. Worst-case scenario, 1) make sure you don't delete the stock launcher, and 2) if you break Nova, go into Manage Applications and delete its data and you should be good as new.


Very cool, thank you sir!

This got me thinking, I know with 4.0.3 comes some graphics/speed improvements... Would anyone happen to know if running the current Nova build on that is going to negate the improvements? We don't need to wait for Nova to be updated/optimized for 4.0.3?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I just got a notification that it was updated and merged in 4.0.3 code. So no worries there. ;-)


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I just got a notification that it was updated and merged in 4.0.3 code. So no worries there. ;-)


Lol nice timing







had to check manually myself but got it, thx again!

Sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Masterzoltar (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks! I did not know titanium would restore launcher settings. I was dreading restores after a flash!


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

Just an addendum, looks like Nova now has built in backup/restore functionality







.


----------

